# UFC: UFC 90 Full results, Anderson Silva wins



## Clark Kent (Oct 26, 2008)

It was Decision Saturday in Chicago as the first eve UFC in Illinois saw most of the fights go the full 3 rounds. In the main event, Patrick Cote fell via injury TKO to Anderson Silva and more.  

More...
The hardest hitting UFC news from MMARingReport.com


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 26, 2008)

Anderson was playing around too much for me, but then again he knew this was not really a matched for him.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Oct 26, 2008)

Definately not one of the UFC's most memorable PPV's.....very disappointing. 

In regards to Cote....he did make it to the 3rd round and had his knee not blown out ...well...who knows? 

The undercard and early fights were actually the most entertaining.


----------



## tko4u (Oct 26, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Anderson was playing around too much for me, but then again he knew this was not really a matched for him.


 

agreed! anderson was borderline boring. he just didnt look like he was even taking it serious.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, in my opinion, it got to a point where I was hoping Anderson would get caught with a punch, I don't like showboating, it's disrespectful to not only the other fighter, but the sport as a whole. Anderson is the best right now, get in there and finish it ... very boring, rather annoying.

There were some pretty decent fights on the undercard.

If I were Dana, I'd light a fire under Mr. Silva's azz. If you all might remember, Mr. Liddel was making a rather bad impression on the talk circuit right before losing to Mr. Jackson, who in turn had some bad moments outside the ring recently. And with the recent antics on the Ultimate Fighter reality show, well, some of these fighters are not acting too respectable in a sport where it is in demand, IMHO.


----------



## AceHBK (Oct 26, 2008)

Light a fire under Silva!?!?!?  Last time I checked he hasn't lost int he UFC.  He is the last person who needs to have a fire lighten under.

Cote was actually more active in the ring than Silva's previous opponents.  Anderson basically showed him a variety of different looks so that he could keep Cote guessing and it worked b/c Silva won round 1 & 2.

Where do u get showboating from?  Silva is proaly the most respectful fighter in the UFC. Hell he gave Cote his hand to help him up off the mat so they could continue standing up.  Silva showed Cote's skills a lot of respect and made sure that he didn't get caught.  Let's not forget Silva doesn't go in swinging crazy.  He is the most accurate striker for a reason and doesn't just throw stuff and hope it lands.  The way he fought Cote reminded me some of how Machida fought Tito.


----------



## Archangel M (Oct 26, 2008)

Silva was acting strange. If it was showboating I hope he gets beat soon.


----------



## AceHBK (Oct 27, 2008)

I knew it was coming.  It was just a matter of time before people starting saying "I hope he looses"


----------



## tko4u (Oct 31, 2008)

AceHBK said:


> Light a fire under Silva!?!?!? Last time I checked he hasn't lost int he UFC. He is the last person who needs to have a fire lighten under.
> 
> Cote was actually more active in the ring than Silva's previous opponents. Anderson basically showed him a variety of different looks so that he could keep Cote guessing and it worked b/c Silva won round 1 & 2.
> 
> Where do u get showboating from? Silva is proaly the most respectful fighter in the UFC. Hell he gave Cote his hand to help him up off the mat so they could continue standing up. Silva showed Cote's skills a lot of respect and made sure that he didn't get caught. Let's not forget Silva doesn't go in swinging crazy. He is the most accurate striker for a reason and doesn't just throw stuff and hope it lands. The way he fought Cote reminded me some of how Machida fought Tito.


 

i think he has almost gotten bored.


----------

